# Pretreatment



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Is anyone experiencing differences in pretreatment from batch to batch from suppliers?


Or is once you get a system down it is no problem when ordering new supplies?

What about as they change the ink's?

TIA


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

The only thing that I've noticed so far with mine, is that if I let it sit for more than a day or two, something happens to the consistency of it. Make sure to shake up your product before adding it to your sprayer, and also shake what you already have in your sprayer to make sure you are getting a consistent solution sprayed on to your product.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

vinyl signs said:


> Is anyone experiencing differences in pretreatment from batch to batch from suppliers?
> 
> 
> Or is once you get a system down it is no problem when ordering new supplies?
> ...



Brian,

You should see no differences from batch to batch on any of the pretreatments. Production is usually rigorously controlled so the next batch you buy should be the same as the last.

If you see a differences in how the printing is coming out it generally is a result of how the user sprays the pretreatment on the garment.

Harry


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

You also need to clean your sprayer at least once a month to make sure it is putting a consistent spray down. Easy enough to do. Remove the spray tip and clean the needle valve area and the top (where the spray comes out) completely. Empty the tank and clean with soapy water, rinse and then fill with warm water and spary until gone, this will flush the whole system. 

Hope this helps!


----------

